# Challenge Fango



## fdpiper (Jun 17, 2006)

Just got a pair they look pretty sweet. Any one know which direction you mount them?? Thanks.


----------



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

front tire chevron forward. rear chevron backward.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

dickey said:


> front tire chevron forward. *rear chevron backward.*


What's the rationale of this ? 

I allways set the chevron forward. do you go in reverse direction to need that ?


----------



## sidsport (Mar 3, 2007)

Fango tread alternates diamond, arrow, diamond, arrow, etc. Point the arrows forwards on both front and rear. Always be forwards thinking.


----------



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

much better grip in the rear.


----------



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

I respectfully disagree.


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

Both arrows forward, better traction on off-cambers and when the bike's leaned over in a turn. Straight line traction will still be good enough.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

dickey said:


> front tire chevron forward. rear chevron backward.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

shapelike said:


> Both arrows forward, better traction on off-cambers and when the bike's leaned over in a turn.


True dat. I found out the hard way-had my rear Fango opposite and landed on my azz 3x in a muddy-offcamber. As fate would have it, I rolled that b*tch today. It's going on same as the front this time.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

Kram said:


> True dat. I found out the hard way-had my rear Fango opposite and landed on my azz 3x in a muddy-offcamber. As fate would have it, I rolled that b*tch today. It's going on same as the front this time.


as a regular contributor and cross sme I have much respect kram but I highly doubt tread direction had anything to do with the crashes. (Full disclosure: I think tread direction is almost completely meaningless in general... I can buy the concept of front specific treads for better turning and rear specific treads for better propulsion) 

If your statement is true, then you believe that had you mounted that Fango in the opposite direction you would have stayed upright, no? Seems unlikely. Even if you were to convince me that the tread direction was at fault for the first crash, I'd have to argue that spills #2 & 3 were rider error by not correcting after crash #1.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Dude. ALL of the errors were most likely rider error. I was just looking for an out.And I agree with you-I doubt it would have made any difference. But it'll look better if I remount it in the forward direction, no? THAT is what is all important:thumbsup:


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

myette10 said:


> as a regular contributor and cross sme I have much respect kram but I highly doubt tread direction had anything to do with the crashes. (Full disclosure: I think tread direction is almost completely meaningless in general... I can buy the concept of front specific treads for better turning and rear specific treads for better propulsion)
> 
> If your statement is true, then you believe that had you mounted that Fango in the opposite direction you would have stayed upright, no? Seems unlikely. Even if you were to convince me that the tread direction was at fault for the first crash, I'd have to argue that spills #2 & 3 were rider error by not correcting after crash #1.


IMO tread direction *might* affect drive/propulsion grip, but absolutely doesn't affect lateral/cornering grip, so it will never make you crash.

Slightly related: I think Fangos suck for drive/propulsion grip. I may run Fango front/Grifo rear next time I go muddin.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

colinr said:


> Slightly related: I think Fangos suck for drive/propulsion grip.


 That I completely agree with. I had a lot of trouble riding up a steep hill in the mud with them on-I expected more. There were Rhinos on sale at the time I bought the fangos. I shoulda dropped the coin on them....


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

Kram said:


> That I completely agree with. I had a lot of trouble riding up a steep hill in the mud with them on-I expected more. There were Rhinos on sale at the time I bought the fangos. I shoulda dropped the coin on them....


I was hoping Francois could mount up some old Farmer John's I have on a nice 32 casing. I loves me some tractors.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I've seen Dickey go up a wet hill, I wouldn't argue with that. Look not only at the chevron but the tread blocks also have a wall on one side which give drive grip, just like Dickey mounts them. So this > when the tire meets the earth along with the flat lugs and large side of the middle groove hitting first will give more traction.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

I just make sure the labels are on the drive side. It ain't how you surf, it's how you look on the beach!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> I just make sure the labels are on the drive side. It ain't how you surf, it's how you look on the beach!


Xactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Well then you'll be wrong. Challenge has stated they didn't consider the label when making the Fango. They put it on the side facing up in mold as it was easier. The new Vittoria also then is on the wrong side.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

thighmaster said:


> Well then you'll be wrong. Challenge has stated they didn't consider the label when making the Fango.


Oh god! What am I going to do then?! WRONG! I'VE GOT IT ALL WRONG! DAMMIT!

Challenge may not consider the orientation of the label, but I've got some news for them... I DO consider the label! 

(coincidentally, when I mounted my very recently produced fango 34s last week they were properly oriented with the arrows pointed forward when I mounted them labels-driveside)

(and, the labels are now at the valvestem as well...)

(and, they worked pretty well on sunday.)


----------



## The Waterboy (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the Fangos. I broke my leg on them. I was hoping they would be a good all around tire. I had traction issues with them. They seemed good for dry fast courses and not good at all when it was wet.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The Waterboy said:


> I'm not a fan of the Fangos. I broke my leg on them. I was hoping they would be a good all around tire. I had traction issues with them. They seemed good for dry fast courses and not good at all when it was wet.


I agree, I don't like them at all. I ran tried one out as a rear tire on my B bike this past weekend in some slop and they were borderline terrible. My regular old FMB SSC tread did much better. I switched that wheel out before the race. 

I think on hardpack they would be pretty good, but I don't like their wet performance at all.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Then you must also correct michelin. Noctice how they say to mount rear tire.

http://two-wheels.michelin.com/2w/f...codePage=8092004154751_03022006113300&lang=EN


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

The Waterboy said:


> I'm not a fan of the Fangos. I broke my leg on them. I was hoping they would be a good all around tire. I had traction issues with them. They seemed good for dry fast courses and not good at all when it was wet.


c'mon mark... are you sure it wasn't the bar tape or maybe the seat post collar that was to blame?

how it is feeling by the way? we miss you out there, no chance you'll be back this year I suppose...


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

thighmaster said:


> Then you must also correct michelin. Noctice how they say to mount rear tire.
> 
> http://two-wheels.michelin.com/2w/f...codePage=8092004154751_03022006113300&lang=EN


Man. I've got my work cut out for me!

Anyway; point is- in practice, it hardly matters which way they are pointed. I've tried lots of tires oriented lots of ways and I'm sorry to say (disappointed, actually) that it's awfully hard to tell which way works better. So, I put them on the way I think looks cool (arrows pointing forward, labels on the DS) and friggin' giv'er. As long as they're glued on good and the pressure is dialed, I don't think it really matters much.

YMMV, ATMO, etc.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

The Waterboy said:


> I'm not a fan of the Fangos. I broke my leg on them.


I'm not a fan of bike tires. They make me crash.


----------



## The Waterboy (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't say it was the tires fault I was just disapointed with them when it was wet. I broke my leg when it was dry. The breaking of the leg was definitely operator error. 

It's getting better I'm just a lttle frustrated. I will have to see how it goes. Maybe I will be back if I'm feeling ok in December.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

The Waterboy said:


> I didn't say it was the tires fault I was just disapointed with them when it was wet. I broke my leg when it was dry. The breaking of the leg was definitely operator error.
> 
> It's getting better I'm just a lttle frustrated. I will have to see how it goes. Maybe I will be back if I'm feeling ok in December.


Sorry to hear about your broken leg! I wasn't really trying to make fun of your misfortune, just being glib. I've not had a chance to ride the Fangos in the mud, but you're not the only one I've heard say that they're not really all that great when it's wet.


----------



## ringcycles (Dec 30, 2008)

I've run the Fangos this year when the mud is thin or conditions are wet & mixed and found them very good. I think the trick is getting the preasure just right, like all challenge tires. They are not a deep mud tires for sure. For that Rhino's, Vittoria XMs or good old Michelin Muds should be much better.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

thighmaster said:


> Then you must also correct michelin.
> 
> http://two-wheels.michelin.com/2w/f...codePage=8092004154751_03022006113300&lang=EN


Isn't that page for mountain bike tires? Last year, I mounted Tufo Flexus the way Michellin recommended and it worked well although there seemed to be more rolling resistance when it was dry (didn't matter when it was wet). Found a cut that sealant wouldn't fix just prior to the start of the season so mounted the new Flexus Primus with 'chevrons' going the same direction front and rear which thus far seems to afford the same traction with a faster roll but YMMV.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

ms6073 said:


> Isn't that page for mountain bike tires?


It might be but both of their 'cross tires are labeled the same way.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool story of the day.

I don't know about what direction they should run but, I just rolled my back fango on a turn this morning, couldn't get the thing back on to make a fast wheel change at the pit. After running a while and fighting with my back brake that got screwed up when I crashed I was already over a lap back. This was about a lap and a half into the race. Pulled out after the third lap. I'd rather take a dnf then a dfl.


----------

